# Maxima Make Up Artistry



## *Luna* (Jan 10, 2007)

In Scottsdale, AZ. Anyone ever been there or heard of it? I have an interview with them next week and I was just hoping someone had at least heard of them. I found them on the MAC Pro site so I'm sure they can't be too bad. They wouldn't discuss fees over the phone so I have no idea what to expect. Any info is appreciated.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jan 23, 2007)

I was actually in a fashion show where Maxima did the makeup.  Airbrush foundation was great, but wasn't too impressed with the girl that did the rest of my makeup - think it was more her personal talent than the school. HTH!


----------



## *Luna* (Jan 23, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LatinaRose* 

 
_I was actually in a fashion show where Maxima did the makeup.  Airbrush foundation was great, but wasn't too impressed with the girl that did the rest of my makeup - think it was more her personal talent than the school. HTH!_

 
Was there just the one girl or did you happen to see others work as well? I watched for a moment when I interviewed but They were just getting started so there wasn't a whole lot to go by. I'm considering going, I think... =)


----------



## LatinaRose (Feb 3, 2007)

Yes, they brought in about ten students to do everyones makeup.


----------



## Dashae (Nov 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by **Luna** 

 
_In Scottsdale, AZ. Anyone ever been there or heard of it? I have an interview with them next week and I was just hoping someone had at least heard of them. I found them on the MAC Pro site so I'm sure they can't be too bad. They wouldn't discuss fees over the phone so I have no idea what to expect. Any info is appreciated._

 

I have an interview next week at Maxima, how did your interview go?  Can you give me any information on the school?


----------

